# Racemic Epinephrine



## PamelaJo (Oct 3, 2011)

What J code is used for racemic epinephrine?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Oct 3, 2011)

J7699 for inhaled solution. There is no sepcific code for it that i could find so i used the noc drugs.   Hope that helps.


----------

